# Quincy K-9 catches alleged burglar in midday chase



## Guest

QUINCY - A Quincy police dog took down a suspected burglar after the man led officers on a midday pursuit in the city.

Police were called to Malden Street shortly before noon Thursday for a report of a man driving a red Ford Explorer who had parked the vehicle in a driveway and was acting suspiciously outside a house. Officers arrived and the man, later identified as Michael Belanger, 44, of Weymouth, drove away. They followed the Explorer to the Furnace Brook rotary where the driver took a sharp turn and began driving the wrong way down Furnace Brook Parkway, police said.

Read more: http://www.patriotledger.com/topstories/x1963535683/Quincy-K-9-catches-alleged-burglar-after-police-pursuit#ixzz1sFuhYstp


----------



## cc3915

Great job by Officers Ford, Cassidy and K-9 Khyia.

​


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> Great job by Officers Ford, Cassidy and K-9 Khyia.


I've spoken to other officers who have worn the bite suit, and they told me that Khiya hits like a freight train. I don't envy Mr. Belanger.


----------



## CJIS

Excellent work. I wish my Dept had K9s again.


----------

